
WebTorrent Desktop 0.23 - feross
https://github.com/webtorrent/webtorrent-desktop/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#v0230---2020-07-15
======
ravenstine
I love WebTorrent and have been using the desktop app as well as using
Instant.io to transfer files.

I don't get why the desktop app still doesn't allow you to select specific
files. Am I the only one who wants to do that? It's a pretty standard feature
in every other torrent client. Now that libtorrent supports WebTorrent
protocol, I don't know what the value proposition of the WebTorrent desktop
app will be.

~~~
smhmd
How does instant.io work? I just "download" from magnet, and the app hangs in
there for ages[0].

[0]: [https://i.imgur.com/8hdoVEX.png](https://i.imgur.com/8hdoVEX.png)

~~~
ravenstine
Is the magnet link one you created with Instant.io/WebTorrent, or is it off a
torrent site? I'm wondering because of those tracker URLs I can see in the
magnet URI.

If it's the latter, it's not going to work because the torrent needs to be
seeded via WebTorrent(i.e. WebRTC). The desktop version of WebTorrent can
download both regular torrents and web torrents because it's not limited to
WebRTC for peer connections(whereas a browser is).

~~~
smhmd
OOOH! That makes sense. Yes, it was off of a public tracker. So, this is a P2P
file sharing website, then?

~~~
ravenstine
Yep, exactly.

------
ss3000
I've been using Webtorrent Desktop for quite a while now, and really enjoy
using it generally, but there are some glaring issues around random freezes on
fast connections, plenty of open issues on it with other users reporting the
same experience: [https://github.com/webtorrent/webtorrent-
desktop/issues?q=is...](https://github.com/webtorrent/webtorrent-
desktop/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+freeze)

I've personally been working around this using a custom fork that messes
around with the simultaneous connections settings of the webtorrent library,
and it seems to help a bit, but I still get freezing from time to time when I
download a large number of torrents simultaneously.

I wonder if an alternative Webtorrent implementation (not Webtorrent Desktop)
in Rust on top of WASM might make those kinds of issues easier to avoid with
its safeguards around concurrency and just generally making more efficient use
of resources.

(Slightly edited repost from an earlier thread about Webtorrent, feels a lot
more relevant on this one)

~~~
Sean-Der
There are two other WebTorrent implementations (possibly more that I don't
know about!)

* [https://github.com/anacrolix/torrent](https://github.com/anacrolix/torrent) (Golang)

* [https://github.com/arvidn/libtorrent](https://github.com/arvidn/libtorrent) (C++)

An implementation in Rust would be amazing, but there is a quite a bit of work
to make that happen in pure Rust though! If you want to use FFI/unsafe code it
is totally do-able :)

~~~
boramalper
I don’t think the first one (anacrolix/torrent) supports WebTorrent, where did
you read it?

~~~
subins2000
There is a 'webrtc.go' file in that repo, so I guess it does.

------
varbhat
Webtorrent is very nice in web browser. But,i am not convinced why should i
use webtorrent outside browser where i can use transmission/aria2/libtorrent
based torrent clients.

~~~
deviation
Ease of use perhaps? WebTorrent is the application i recommend to anyone not-
tech-savvy who wants to download and watch their favourite movies. Having a
distinct play button for them to press and being able to watch immediately is
a huge feature for them.

~~~
varbhat
Yes,maybe. But,transmission BT client is also very easy.

------
tomxor
This broke VLC launching for me, though i think the regression is actually
from the previous release:

[https://github.com/webtorrent/webtorrent-
desktop/issues/1807](https://github.com/webtorrent/webtorrent-
desktop/issues/1807)

In-case anyone has the same issue... downgrading alone is not sufficient to
fix, as the issue seems to be with the configuration stored in
.config/WebTorrent Once you remove this and install 0.21 or less VLC will
launch again.

------
qpiox
Another way to sandbox it if I don't trust the chrome-sandbox to set it setuid
as root?

~~~
the8472
firejail?

------
fearingreprisal
I'm using WebTorrent Desktop to seed PeerTube videos. I'm really glad I can do
this to help support my favorite content creators.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Is there a particular peertube platform thats currently popular?

~~~
antepodius
videos.lukesmith.xyz

~~~
fearingreprisal
That's exactly who I'm seeding.

------
claudiug
done the amazing dude that add by `mistakes` adds in his standarjs
library(that is just an amazing config file) to make some money, got with
pants off and tell us it was just a test...

[https://github.com/standard/standard/issues/1381](https://github.com/standard/standard/issues/1381)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20786981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20786981)

i love javascript.

~~~
nicc
Did I miss something..?

~~~
claudiug
enjoy:
[https://github.com/standard/standard/issues/1381](https://github.com/standard/standard/issues/1381)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20786981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20786981)

~~~
nicc
Seems like you're exaggerating and overly bitter, for some reason.

I'll just move on, this is nothing.

